# Growth on goldfish



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My biggest of 2 goldfish has had something growing under the skin for some time on its back. Initially there was a small swelling but now it is larger and there is a small amount of tissue hanging loose from the top of it. I have been waiting for this sign, knowing that i will likely have to euthanize the guy.
The scales over the lump have been gradually getting farther apart showing white tissue below. This is the fish I wrote about a few years ago because it also has white cysts along the edges of its tail fins.

It eats well at this stage but I don't want it to be in pain.It will be a bit hard to give it oil of cloves I imagine due to its size.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are a lot of old threads on euthanizing fish, from freezing to bashing. None of the methods are at all appealing. Hope it goes quickly.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Well the goldfish is still going but It is hard to assess whether it is in pain. He periodically stands on his tail or is in a vertical position floating thru the tank looking as if he is not breathing. Other times he actively hunts food. One of the other fish was bullying him so I have removed the other goldfish. I Thought the bullying was causing shredding on the tail but removal of the other fish has not proven to be of any benefit to the tail issue. It is continuing to deteriorate and shred and now the edges are turning white.
I don't know if the tail is a part of the tumor issue or something separate. They get a 50% water change every 2 weeks. Maybe I should up it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

werl apparently lots of other people have goldfish standing up on their tails and it seems to be that it is a female fish that has been chased for spawning purposes and she is exhausted. 
I do know that the other fish has been chasing it around the tank and nipping at the tail and this can cause the tail rot. ( from what I read) And then the other fish finds the bacteria on the rotting tail somewhat yummy and nips more on the tail.
It also seems that the growth on the fish is a "cauliflower" growth that may be viral.
I have the ailing fish in seclusion. It is eating and pooping well and the tail seems to be a bit better after being treated for 3 days with melafix and 100 % water changes.
However it is still standing on its tail at times.
I just don't know what to think!
The 2 of them usually get along fine and have for the 4-5 years I have had them.
I was away for a couple of weeks and the first thing needing to be done was clean their tank. I guess they were fed a bit more by the neighbor than I would usually feed them. Could have put a bit more ammonia into the water.
Does no-one have any thoughts on this??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Springtime is coming, and that means you can expect these sorts of things in your goldfish. In seclusion, she might heal up well enough.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I look at the gills, if a fish is having trouble breathing I imagine it is suffering, but I also think it won't live that long anyway. Fish all seem to pick on a sick or injured fish or at least beat it to all the food. But a fish in isolation will sometimes make a remarkable recovery or at least live a long time without getting worse.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

While the tail healed up when she was separated it quickly became ragged again as the other fish started to chase her again. No more episodes of tail Standing And her breathing seems to be ok. Appetite is good.

Tonight each fish is doing its own thing so I am really wondering about the spawning issue. Have never just noticed this behavior other years although I may have missed it. Since they are nearly 5 years old I suppose I should have expected it.

The tropical egg layers are also in the spawning mood this week.

For sure I will keep my eye on this fishy interaction in the goldfish tank.she may need a periodic time out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ha! Good news. Have you ever tried setting up a summertime goldfish pool outdoors to spawn them?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The joys of the computer! My reply disappeared into outer ace and I am not inclined to rewrite!
Short answer is no, too many racoons in the neighbourhood. Someeople have trouble with herons in the yard if they have a pond.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Couldn't find her this morning. She had lodged herself under the decoration in the tank. I took her out and put her in a container and she died within a few minutes. i added oil of cloves to make sure.
She had eaten her food last evening and was swimming around but not as energetically as the other fish. Not very old!


----------

